# New Cover Arts Released



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A brand new set of cover art has been released. And it's pretty damn impressive, particularly the first offering which is... _Abaddon: Talon of Horus_.





































And after Abaddon we have _The Empire Omnibus_, _Stormcaller_ and _The Wolf of Sigmar_. All epic in my opinion. _The Empire Omnibus_ is simple but good-looking, I particularly like the background; _Stormcaller_ looks fierce and I like the raven and storm elements the best; and _The Wolf of Sigmar_ is my second favourite, I love the image of the Skaven victorious. According to Amazon all four of these books are releases due out early next year, Abaddon being released there in April, TWoS in February, and both _Stormcaller_ and TEO being released in March.


LotN


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_Talon of Horus_ is by far my most eagerly awaited book this year, and having finished _Blood of Asaheim_ last night (which was respectable and thought-provoking in its own right) this is a godsend.

The Werner book looks nice. Tempted to give the series a crack.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you tell me (ASAP...) where you saw these, dude?


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Can you tell me (ASAP...) where you saw these, dude?


From what LotN wrote, I am guessing Amazon. I also did a quick look there and saw said covers.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I did not know abaddon has a small mirror in the center of his talon,


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't forget

Path of the Archon









May not be new, but I haven't seen it posted yet.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Dear God.....That path of the Archon cover is AMAZING.

Oh and I forgot to mention in my earlier post but the cover of the Talon of Horus has got me so excited for the book!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Abaddon just looks epic, as does Stormcaller.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

The new ADB novel and Path of the Archon is what I'm looking to pick up once released. Also been thinking on starting the Black Plague triliogy, looks promising!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm really interested in reading Aaron's Talon of Horus. Would love to see his take on the Black Legion


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Firemahlazer said:


> Also been thinking on starting the Black Plague triliogy, looks promising!





bobss said:


> The Werner book looks nice. Tempted to give the series a crack.


_The Black Plague_ trilogy is excellent, best ToL series yet. You both should give it a try, it's a great mix of grimdark and the dark humour that Werner does very well, and of course his ability to write compelling characters that are also pure evil.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_Talon of Horus_ and _Path of the Archon_ are both looking great. I haven't anticipated a BL novel more than _Talon of Horus_ in a long, long time.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Talon of Horus_ and _Path of the Archon_ are both looking great. I haven't anticipated a BL novel more than _Talon of Horus_ in a long, long time.


For the record, that's not the final cover. It's the right artwork, though.

It'll almost definitely be _The Talon of Horus_. 

Not _Abaddon: Talon of Horus_.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> For the record, that's not the final cover. It's the right artwork, though.
> 
> It'll almost definitely be _The Talon of Horus_.
> 
> Not _Abaddon: Talon of Horus_.


Good shout.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Amazon has this down for release in December.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> For the record, that's not the final cover. It's the right artwork, though.
> 
> It'll almost definitely be _The Talon of Horus_.
> 
> Not _Abaddon: Talon of Horus_.


After that one post on your blog, I'm still hoping the series name will be The Warmaster Chronicles, or whatever it was.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Some epic covers, been wondering whats comming next as Black Library havent updated their comming soon page for ages.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Anybody else think that the artist who did Path of the Archeon used Hugo Weaving as a model for it? I see Elrond in his bondage getup!


----------

